# Useful Tool ? - Starrett Vernier Protractor



## jjtgrinder (May 12, 2015)

I am thinking about buying one of these as a "standard" to do setups and check angles, ect.

Are these useful or an expensive tool that will not see much use?

Please comment if you have one.  I would like to hear from you.

JJTgrinder


----------



## Holescreek (May 12, 2015)

I have several, all inherited. I use them occasionally but for most things the cheap little stamped angle finders tell me what I need to know.  We have one in the test lab here at work, no one else even knows how to read it but they thought they needed one.


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 12, 2015)

If you want to read an angle accurately, within 5 minutes, the vernier protractor is the way to go.  (Digitals read .05 Deg, that's 1/200 of a degree). But don't buy a new Starrett, or pay the price, they are available on Ebay all the time, it just takes comparative shopping.


----------



## Mark_f (May 12, 2015)

I have a protractor but it always seems it won't fit where I want to check an angle. I bought one of those digital angle meters at HF for $26 and love it. I use it all the time now and it is every bit as accurate as I need.


----------



## jim18655 (May 12, 2015)

Grizzly sells a similar item for 1/10 of the cost. Of course, you get what you pay for. T24801


----------



## EmilioG (Jan 15, 2017)

T Bredehoft said:


> If you want to read an angle accurately, within 5 minutes, the vernier protractor is the way to go.  (Digitals read .05 Deg, that's 1/200 of a degree). But don't buy a new Starrett, or pay the price, they are available on Ebay all the time, it just takes comparative shopping.



Buyer beware, I just had to return a Starrett C 359 vernier.  It looked nice, but if the previous owner didn't know how to use it, they will destroy the fine
mechanisms and gears. You can tell how worn one is by looking at the knurled clamps. If they are still shiny black from the factory, chances are it's in great shape.
I looked at one that looked great, but on closer inspection, it was missing the clamp knob!  Make sure you can return it if it's faulty.
Ebay has a bunch but either for $500 or $150. I'm going to wait for a good one. They are very nice tool to have., but the it's delicate.  Starrett wants $260 for repair!


----------

